

Latest email from MTGox 12/08/2014 - blackdogie

To whom it may concern,<p>This is a notice related to the bankruptcy proceedings of MTGOX Co., Ltd. (the Tokyo District Court 2014 (fu) no. 3830), which we are sending to you pursuant to the request from the Tokyo District Court.<p>On July 24, 2014, the Tokyo District Court 20th Civil Division issued an order to change the period for filing proofs of claims and the date for investigation of claims as follows (please refer to the attached file.).<p>Detailed information for the filing of proofs of claims, including the form of the filing document and the process of the filing will be disclosed through the website of MTGOX Co., Ltd. at a later date. Your patience would be very much appreciated.<p>(Old Date)<p>Period for filing proofs of claims:     until November 28, 2014<p>Date for investigation of claims:       February 25, 2015 10:00am<p>(New Date)<p>Period for filing proofs of claims:     until May 29, 2015<p>Date for investigation of claims:       September 9, 2015 1:30pm<p>This email address (mtgox_trustee@noandt.com ) is used only for the purpose of sending messages, and we are unable to check and respond to any replies to this email address.<p>Since we plan to provide the information regarding the filing of proofs of claims and the bankruptcy proceedings by posting it on the website hosted by the bankruptcy trustee (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mtgox.com&#x2F; ), please check this website.<p>Bankrupt MtGox Co., Ltd. Bankruptcy trustee Attorney-at-law Nobuaki Kobayashi<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mtgox.com&#x2F;img&#x2F;pdf&#x2F;20140728_announcement.pdf
======
blackdogie
I'm not sure if each individual needs to file a claim, but these are at least
the dates that you need to keep in mind.

~~~
km3k
A similar question: In what cases does a claim need to be filed?

~~~
patio11
All creditors of Mt. Gox, including depositors, should file claims. Gox will
likely arrange a mass process for depositors and "strongly encourage" the use
of it. If you're not a depositor or you have a complex situation you should
find a lawyer in Tokyo to walk you through the process, as I expect wheels
failing to squeak may not get as greased as they'd like.

